# Look frames 100% French made??



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi,

are Look frames 100% French? Some of these frames are made in the far east, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

No. LOOK moved production to Tunisia. I believe most if not all frames are made there. Unlike some other companies, this is a LOOK factory. It is not a subcontractor


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi,

thanks for the reply. Do you know much about the Look 486? It looks so weird but other than that I don't know much about it. 

Thanks


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*555*

I believe the new 555 is made in the far east. Taiwan, China...

They moved production on that frame to keep the price down.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

In my opinion all Look framesets are made in Tunesia. The paint job is still done in France (Nevers)


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

All 2007 models except for the new 555 are made in our Tunisian factory. As I think I mentioned before, this is a factory that Look built and only produces Look frames. _edk_ is correct that painting and finishing are done in France. 

As _FLbiker_ said, the new 555 is made in Taiwan. It uses carbon tube to tube construction and will only be available as a complete bike starting at $2500US. 

_Ritchieg_ - The 486 was also produced in Taiwan, however all 2007 486's will be made in Tunisia. The 486 uses a monocoque construction, and has historically been the stiffest frameset in the lineup (although the 585 & 595 ultra frames this year are stiffer). It has been a very popular all-around bike, with riders using it as a platform for both road-racing and triathalon/time-trial bikes.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Chas,

thanks for the reply. Are the Look cranks made at your factory as well? 

Thanks


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

_Richieg_

At this time, Look USA does not plan to sell any Look cranks in the US, and honestly I have never even seen one. This being the case, I unfortunately don't have any information regarding their production. I will try to dig into it a little, but right now I don't have an answer for you. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

How much different will the new 555 be from the previous versions that have HM Carbon fiber and aluminium lugs? I currently have a 05 555 and absoluty love it.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*new 585*

I've got a new 585 Ultra on the way. I would have been a little disappointed if Look did the outsourcing completely to Asia. I sleep better knowing its from a Look-only factory, with employees directly trained by Look.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Why? There are all sorts of products I prefer are made in Asia.




ethanweiss90 said:


> I've got a new 585 Ultra on the way. I would have been a little disappointed if Look did the outsourcing completely to Asia. I sleep better knowing its from a Look-only factory, with employees directly trained by Look.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ha. Yes, this is very true. Many Asian products are far superior to their American or European counterparts. I think, though, that a product produced by a subcontractor, 8,000 miles away from France, constructed by people untrained by the frame company, is something less desirable than something made "in-house", or at least close-by.

I've been waiting long enough for my frame to come, I just want it NOW!


----------



## handsomefatty (Apr 26, 2006)

555/ 461/ 486/ 381/ 386 were used to make in Taiwan. Look discontinued 555 to be made in Taiwan already this year and will not pursue any new frame development in Taiwan. However lots of Look's components like CF crankset, stems and road bar were purchase in Taiwan and China.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

rollinrob said:


> How much different will the new 555 be from the previous versions that have HM Carbon fiber and aluminium lugs? I currently have a 05 555 and absoluty love it.


The only similarity between previous 555's and the current version is the name. The 555 is completely re-designed for 2007 and is the only bike in the line that will be built in Taiwan. It is a full carbon bike that uses tube to tube construction (similar to Scott's CR-1). For 2007 the 555 will only be available as a complete bike at $2500US for a 105 version and $3000US for Ultegra.

The 565 remains unchanged from 2006, and comes down a little in price to make up for the lack of a 555 frameset.

*[email protected]*


----------



## scree (May 31, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> No. LOOK moved production to Tunisia. I believe most if not all frames are made there. Unlike some other companies, this is a LOOK factory. It is not a subcontractor


Just curious. When was production moved to Tunisia?

Thanks,

Marek


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

you need to read chas' posts above.

I believe the 555 is made by Trigon, right?


----------



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

chas said:


> The 555 is completely re-designed for 2007 and is the only bike in the line that will be built in Taiwan.*[email protected]*


Were the 2005 555s made in Taiwan as well?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

framed said:


> Were the 2005 555s made in Taiwan as well?


No, they were made in the Tunisian factory.

*[email protected]*


----------



## handsomefatty (Apr 26, 2006)

Colnago 2007 CLX & Extreme Power were made in Taiwan


----------

